# 1957 Custom Built Tractor & Chopper - Wow



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's Youtube feature on (2) amazing "1 of a kind" machines from 6 decades ago...a 1957 Custom Built tractor (2 Farmall F30's used to make rear end) and a custom built self-propelled forage chopper made in the mid 1950's. Both made by the Schmitz Bros. from near Clear Lake, IA. Amazing. Here's the video:






Pete

www.machinerypete.com


----------

